# Pressure washing Ironwood



## davelindgren (Aug 25, 2010)

Just a follow up: I tried a 2400 psi sprayer on a couple of sticks and it was a no go. I'm going to have to try a steamer and/or try again in the spring. Thanks for the idea tho! Dave


----------

